# 2012 Moose Hunt



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

Got my first bull moose on Tuesday. Nothing big, but will be tasty. This wasn't a xbow kill but thought I would share the hunt with you.
On a crisp clear still morning we set up in a new clear cut and for two hours we could hear moose walking around and a few calls across from us behind a hill. I decided to move the group a hundred yards closer and continued my calling sequence. After 20 minutes I look to my left and there is a moose standing there 62 yards away. A quick look and I see antlers(only a bull tag). Game on! I do a call and he starts walking my way. I get ready and see he is coming by me on a trail 8 yards away. I come to full draw and he stops at 8 yards but quartering to me and then he turns and takes off. At full draw I grunt at him and he stops at 40 yards. The arrow found its mark and he only went about 70 yards.
http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j224/schnarrfuss/DSCN1483.jpg

The group!

http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j224/schnarrfuss/DSCN1486.jpg


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Awesome Job! Great pic.

Any Moose is a great moose.....so don't worry about the size!

Is it just me or does the 2nd guy from the right look like Rick Steep with long glorious locks!!!!!!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

nice job good eater for sure...


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Congrads to you and the rest of your party.


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

That'smy Halloween suit..LOL


JDoupe said:


> Awesome Job! Great pic.
> 
> Any Moose is a great moose.....so don't worry about the size!
> 
> Is it just me or does the 2nd guy from the right look like Rick Steep with long glorious locks!!!!!!


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Way to go Dave!
I gotta go for moose someday


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Congrats Great Bull


----------



## DANE-G-RUSS (Jan 6, 2011)

Congrats on your 1st bull. You should be proud of him! Should make for some good eats!


----------



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks guy's


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Hoping to cross paths with one of them next week myself.

Congrats!!


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Well done for your call for stopping him. Congrat.


----------



## CanadianHuntres (Jul 9, 2012)

Awesome bull! Congratulations to you and your group!


----------



## kiwitahi (Dec 11, 2011)

Great job on stopping him and getting a shot. A moose of that size will taste like candy! Anything with a bow is a great achievement, congrats!!!


----------

